# Admin rights install - bypass



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I had a question. I wanted to install Adobe Photoshop CS on my laptop at work.

I cannot install it If I dont have admin rights though..:4-thatsba 

Is there a way I can bypass this and get it installed. I ran it by my director and they tell me they dont have a business need to get it installed so they wont purchase a license. I have my own license and would like to use it for some work.

Any ideas if this can be done. I just want a good graphic editor similar to photoshop that I can install and use.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Dec 7, 2005)

Without Adminitrator Rights you won't be able to install it. Can you log on as the Admin on the local machine, and not their domain? If so, you might be able to do it that way. Let me know if thats of any help, thanks.


----------



## ICFire (Oct 19, 2004)

You might want to check your company policy, installing unauthorized software can get you fired in some companies.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Sorry, bud .... We love ya but can't help with this one ....


----------

